# Beerus vs Seiya



## Sherlōck (Oct 15, 2015)

Beerus vs Seiya. Speed Equal. 

Scenario 1 = Canon version of Seiya.

Scenario 1 = Strongest version of Seiya. (Canon & non-canon)


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 15, 2015)

seiya is far faster and can pretty much fooderize others multi galaxy characters (like hypnos and thanatos)
and this not taking in account his high end feats (like hurting Hades) which are clearly in the universe range
so imo he should take it


----------



## God Movement (Oct 15, 2015)

Seiya is better in every area by a stretch.

Further into multi-galaxy by virtue of damaging the Surplice of Hades which has above universe level durability, durability should be in the same range, Seiya's speed is higher by some degree based on calcs too.

Beerus can certainly hurt him, he's just not fast enough to do it before Seiya hurts him. With speed equal you've got a more competitive fight.


----------



## Cooler (Oct 15, 2015)

Just checked out the speed calc for the Saints...

Speed blitz city.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 15, 2015)

Ends with a Rolling Crash

Because that move doesn't get enough love


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 15, 2015)

Goku gets stomped.
I think he could probably beats pre Hades saga Seiya though.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 15, 2015)

Probably? He almost certainly would. This fight is Beerus by the way, not Goku.


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 15, 2015)

Yea NVM, dunno why I thought it was Goku, your avatar confused me


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 15, 2015)

Beerus only has 1 fight, but people are putting him against Universe+ level characters. 

Same mistake as Sailor Moon vs Beerus.


----------



## DarkLordDragon (Oct 15, 2015)

If the speed is equal Beerus should be able to hurt Seiya, the range of Beerus attacks give him some advantages, but I still think Seiya's attacks are more powerful.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 15, 2015)

DarkLordDragon said:


> If the speed is equal Beerus should be able to hurt Seiya, the range of Beerus attacks give him some advantages, but I still think Seiya's attacks are more powerful.



Damaging Hades Surplice, albeit with the help of the other Saints is a feat that can be argued to be in the universe range, so he's obviously capable of playing in that field. They should be in the "universal range" without outright being able to destroy a universe. Beerus has the universe explosion nullification feat so they should be around the same range of destructive power.

IIRC Seiya doesn't have many durability feats with his God Cloth, but should be easily multi-galaxy. Beerus is in the same range with tanking punches from Godku and all, and just with the way the DB powerscale is set-up when your DC more or less = your durability.

Seiya wins this on speed not being capped. Speed equal, IMO it can certainly go either way.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Oct 15, 2015)

Strongest version of seiya even non-canon its even more one-sided beerus would not even be able to hurt him.


But in any scenario seiya wins.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 15, 2015)

Pegasus Suiseiken !

[youtube]32RxZgF1QA4[/youtube]

I still think Seiya is faster.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Montanz (Oct 15, 2015)

Seiya should be houndreds to thousand of times faster and has equal or superior DC to beerus by virtue of hurting Hades.

I believe he also has 8th sense which pretty much grants you some degree of inmortality.

Seiya clearly has the advantage here.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 15, 2015)

Wait, when did Beerus get to the point of being able to tag this



> four quintillion, four hundred eighteen quadrillion, one hundred forty trillion, nine hundred thirty billion, one million, six hundred forty-eight thousand times the speed of light.



I still laugh at this stupid high number


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 15, 2015)

Nvm doe, no one is saying he can.

Carry on.


----------



## Saint Saga (Oct 15, 2015)

Seiya still has the 8th sense.

So even in speed equel and IF Beerus managed to put him down he'll still need to be able to destroy Seiya's soul to put him down for good.


----------



## Blocky (Oct 15, 2015)

.Even with speed equal

Seiya can beat Beeurs in nearly every area

.Beerus can hurt him tho. But it would only delay the outcome 

Seiya takes this IMO


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 15, 2015)

> *IIRC Seiya doesn't have many durability feats with his God Cloth*, but should be easily multi-galaxy. Beerus is in the same range with tanking punches from Godku and all, and just with the way the DB powerscale is set-up when your DC more or less = your durability.


thanatos begs to differ
seiya was so above what he could dish that his dura is undisputably on the high aspect of multi galaxy level+
he had no business with hades universal attacks,tho(albeit he could mostly damage soak it)


----------



## Nevermind (Oct 15, 2015)

Beerus gets his shit punched in in any circumstance.


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 15, 2015)

The speed difference is too much.

If speed was equal, I don't know. Goku and Beerus's punches in 3 clashes were going to destroy the universe, so both of them should be near universe level. However the difference is that for Seiya to punch Hades, it was a mirale, something he can't achieve repeteadly while Beerus has always the same level of power. So in destructive capacity I give it to Beerus, they have the same near-universal capacity (Seiya hurting Hades and Beerus in 3 punches clash being capable of destroying the universe) but Beerus can always dish out that damage while Seiya can't.

I still give it to Seiya because of the ridiculous speed difference.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Oct 15, 2015)

Beerus has the strength and power to hurt seiya 
Only non canon versions of seiya manage to get powerful enough to utterly stomp
the only thing saving seiya is his speed and even then Beerus can nullify multi galaxy to universal level energy so it won't be a stomp
60/40 seiya just because of his versatility


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 15, 2015)

Are there any version of Seiya that is more powerful than the canon one? Because only the canon one has God Cloth. The one in the films only ever get to be as good as a Gold Saint and the one in Omega has a mutated Gold Cloth. So I was kinda under the impression that the canon one IS the most powerful one.

Unless you want to buy the crap that movie Abel was Zeus level and that Seiya really defeated by himself a Zeus level guy.


----------



## ironherc (Oct 15, 2015)

Big Bοss said:


> Wait, when did Beerus get to the point of being able to tag this
> 
> *four quintillion, four hundred eighteen quadrillion, one hundred forty trillion, nine hundred thirty billion, one million, six hundred forty-eight thousand times the speed of light.
> *
> ...



is that legit? it's nice to be a saint seiya fanboy


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 15, 2015)

omega upgraded cloth seiya was a tad above boosted by true pallasite titan who is most likely above hyperion who can tank big bang level attacks
he was also doing relatively better against saturn than the omega saints iirc (who shitted all over hyperion)
so...sure he should be somewhat above classic seiya imo


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 15, 2015)

Titan and Hyperion were mostly even, with Hyperion edging out Titan slightly due to Cataclysm Slash. Hype is flat out called the strongest of the 4 Heavenly Kings


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Titan and Hyperion were mostly even, with Hyperion edging out Titan slightly due to Cataclysm Slash. Hype is flat out called the strongest of the 4 Heavenly Kings





Pretty sure it was due to his sword.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 15, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> he was also doing relatively better against saturn than the omega saints iirc (who shitted all over hyperion)



only when they were subconsciously holding back since they still thought of Saturn as Subaru 

when they got over that, the Omega Saints put on a better performance, Kouga and Eden in particular


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2015)

Double checked

Only thing we know for certain is:

Hyperion > Gallia > Aegon

Titan > Gallia > Aegon

Hyperion's sword >= ! Titan's sword > Gallia's sword > Aegon's sword

So Titan and Hyperion being equal I can see, besides both of their holy swords literally are opposites:

>one creates
>the other destroys


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2015)

I think he means Titan calling Hyperion the strongest Pallasite in a roundabout way after he survived AE.

But then Titan himself is called the strongest by Harbinger 2 episodes later after feeling his cosmo,

loltoei


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2015)

He didn't say Titan was the strongest, but the toughest. And in any case its more likely Titan = Hyperion.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 16, 2015)

Didn't Titan took Athena's exclamation head on ? Or was that Hyperion?


----------



## Sablés (Oct 16, 2015)

Hyperion. Titan should be comparable though

As Fang said, they're tentatively equal.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah,never said they weren't.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't know about tentatively but by all accounts given their interactions and relationship, Titan and Hyperion both have a very healthy respect of each others abilities, skills, and power in general and more or less regard each other as equal.  And Hyperion is never slow to put down or shit talk about Aegon or Gallia as being weak or below him but only scorns Titan for siding with Pallas against Saturn for example.

I mean even though it took an AE to break Hyperion's sword, it was cracked and damaged by Libra Genbu who used one of the Libra Swords to do so in the first place when fighting Hyperion's bitch-boy. Meanwhile, Harbringer who arguably was stronger then several Gold Saints for a short-burst one time scenario thing in his duel with Titan, and concentrating his greatest attack against Titan's sword, managed to destroy it.

So there's parity right there.

Also symbolically, Titan's sword was equal to Sagittarius Seiya's bow and arrows and that shit is always INSTA-kill against anything that isn't Hades or Poseidon.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> Are there any version of Seiya that is more powerful than the canon one? Because only the canon one has God Cloth. The one in the films only ever get to be as good as a Gold Saint and the one in Omega has a mutated Gold Cloth. So I was kinda under the impression that the canon one IS the most powerful one.
> 
> Unless you want to buy the crap that movie Abel was Zeus level and that Seiya really defeated by himself a Zeus level guy.



No.  Doesn't canon Seiya have universal attack power since he was able to hurt Hades? Not even Seiya , any of the characters from Omega except from the gods and Super omega Koga can reach that level.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> only when they were subconsciously holding back since they still thought of Saturn as Subaru
> 
> when they got over that, the Omega Saints put on a better performance, Kouga and Eden in particular



They may have had better durability than gold cloth seiya v 2, but none of them actually got close to saturn, while Seiya actually was able to stab him with the golden dagger by burning his cosmos. That would have killed Saturn if he didn't turn back time.


----------



## Toaa (Oct 18, 2015)

so quadrillions of times ftl beerus is still not accepted?well in the match he does lose one way or another.wait until he becomes multiversal


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Oct 18, 2015)

Outta curiosity how strong are the saints without their cloth?


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> No.  Doesn't canon Seiya have universal attack power since he was able to hurt Hades?



Hades shanked him like a ^ (use bro) and still required Athena + the other god saints to be brought down, he isn't straight scaled to Hades.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> They may have had better durability than gold cloth seiya v 2, but none of them actually got close to saturn, while Seiya actually was able to stab him with the golden dagger by burning his cosmos. That would have killed Saturn if he didn't turn back time.



let's see

>Saturn actually powered up against the Omega Saints
>Eden actually tore through one of Saturn's attacks and made an opening for Kouga
>Kouga got in close but his sui sei ken got no-sold
>Saturn bothered to perform an actual named attack against the Omega Saints

pls go Zezima


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> let's see
> 
> >Saturn actually powered up against the Omega Saints
> >Eden actually tore through one of Saturn's attacks and made an opening for Kouga
> ...



Could any of them stab saturn with  the golden dagger? 

If you didn't notice, Saturn could have easily destroyed any omega cloths with simple punches since how he easily destroyed Koga's  super omega cloth.

Next thing you're going to tell me is that any  regular Omega saints could hurt hades like  seiya did in the manga.

Plus the only attack that he performed was against Koga at the end of episode 96.

Here's seiya hurting Hades by himself.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>Kouga keeps destroying and damaging Saturn's God Cloth
>"could've easily destroyed any of the Omega Saints"

lol

That backwards memory


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> >Kouga keeps destroying and damaging Saturn's God Cloth
> >"could've easily destroyed any of the Omega Saints"
> 
> lol
> ...



I meant that he could have easily destroyed any of the normal omega cloths. Since he destroyed Koga's cloth with punches. He wasn't fighting seriously with Seiya or the omega saints when he first thought them. The only time he fought seriously was with super omega Koga.

And none of the regular omega saints can hurt Hades like Seiya was able to.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>I meant that he could have easily destroyed any of the normal omega cloths
No you didn't.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes I meant that  he could easily destroy any omega cloth. I didn't count Koga's super omega cloth  in that because he was fighitng evenly with Saturn. Saturn wasn't  taking any of the omega saints seriously in episode 96. The only time he fought seriously was with Koga in episode 97.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>I meant that
No you didn't.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Either way none of the regular omega saints could hurt  Hades like Seiya was able to in the manga. Unless you say each regular omega saint  is universal.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Repeatingly: you didn't.

Secondly: None of the other God Saints did anything to Hades so your argument amounts to nonsensical bull crap. 

Kouga could hurt Saturn
Seiya could hurt Hades

Other Bronze Saints couldn't hurt Hades
Other Omega Saints couldn't hurt Saturn

How does that make Bronze God Saints > Bronze Omega Saints?

Your argument is invalid as it is nonsensical


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

I  was stating that Seiya in the manga has better feats than  regular omega saints since he was able to hurt a universe level being.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

No you weren't.

Because you were comparing Saturn taking the Omega Bronze Saints seriously while Hades didn't against the God Bronze Saints.

Do you think I can't remember what you said in your previous posts?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Saturn didn't take the Omega saints seriously. If he would have attacked them all with the intensity that he attacked Kouga, he would have defeated them very fast.

I don't know if Hades took the god cloth saints seriously or not, but they were able to do something against him.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Saturn didn't take the Omega saints seriously.



Anime shows otherwise.



> If he would have attacked them all with the intensity that he attacked Kouga, he would have defeated them very fast.



After he powered up.



> I don't know if Hades took the god cloth saints seriously or not, but they were able to do something against him.



>no named attacks
>never powered up
>no damage ever recieved
>none of his attacks were ever countered
>only Seiya does damage to his Surplice

Why are you lying?



Not even remotely comparable to Kouga and Eden staving off Saturn's attacks temporarily.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

But weren't they along with Athena able to defeat Hades? 

Are you placing Eden and Kouga as being universal?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm placing Saturn's own words over your claims.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Saturn only said Super omega Koga was universal.  the regular omega saints attacks did nothing to him.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Saturn only said Super omega Koga was universal.  the regular omega saints attacks did nothing to him.



How do we go from:

>Kouga and Eden temporarily holding off a powered up Saturn's attacks

to

>"Are you saying they are universal?"

All it proves is even temporarily the Omega Cloth Kouga and Eden were doing more against a powered up Saturn then the God Bronze Saints save Seiya doing against Hades.

Get over it.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

I  know Koga and Eden were doing better than the god saints except for Seiya. All I  said that Seiya being able to hurt Hades is comparable, if not a more impressive feat than resisting against Saturn's attacks.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

First off: that wasn't your original argument.

Secondly, you keep changing your claims when pushed. Seiya did small damage to Hades' surplice, the Omega Bronze Saints were fighting Saturn at full power, in his true body, with his actual Kamui. So no.

Thirdly the topic were you got called out on was you claiming the other God Bronze Saints > Omega Bronze Saints.

So no.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

The only omega saints who were able to fend off against Saturn's attacks were Kouga and Eden. The rest didn't do anything significant to him. 

I said that Seiya in the manga has better feats than any regular omega saint. 

Or can any regular omega saint hurt a being the level as Hades?

Saturn doesn't have a kamui. He has a chronotector and he even calls  it that in ep 93.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

No you didn't

That's not even your original argument



Zezima stop this

You are really not going to win this


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

I said that none of the regular omega saints could hurt Hades.

I  didn't mentioned any of the other god cloth saints except for Seiya.

Right now the only thing that  omega Kouga and Eden have shown over the god cloth saints is that they have better durability. They haven't shown more destructive capacity.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Ergo you compared the Omega Bronzes with Seiya, not Kouga

Then you switched to Kouga vs Seiya

You change arguments twice now on what you're claiming the topic is about

I can do this all day


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> I said that none of the regular omega saints could hurt Hades.
> 
> I  didn't mentioned any of the other god cloth saints except for Seiya.



I was contesting your claim that Omega era Seiya was comparable or better than the Omega Saints, which is questionable at best

and now you're constantly going back and forth

you can't even keep track of your own arguments


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Ergo you compared the Omega Bronzes with Seiya, not Kouga
> 
> Then you switched to Kouga vs Seiya
> 
> ...



Yeah I said that none of the omega bronze saints have the same destructive capacity than Seiya since he was able to hurt a universal being.  Koga and Eden have better durability than any of the god saints.

 I mentioned Kouga and Eden because they were the only ones of the omega saints who were able to block Saturn's attacks.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

No you didn't

You mentioned the other Omega Bronze Saints and compared them with Seiya, not them with the other God Bronze Saints, you got called on this, and then you compared Seiya directly with Kouga

You aren't able to keep track of your own claims
You keep backpedaling on your arguments

You got called out CD by this when he brought up comparing "regular" Omega Kouga and Eden vs Saturn and you replied about Seiya vs Hades, not the other God Bronze Saints again vs Hades

Its not working


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> No you didn't
> 
> You mentioned the other Omega Bronze Saints and compared them with Seiya, not them with the other God Bronze Saints, you got called on this, and then you compared Seiya directly with Kouga
> 
> ...



I compared the omega saints to omega seiya.

I see the omega saints (mainly Koga and Eden since they  were the only ones who blocked Saturn's attacks) as  having better durability than god saints. I haven't seen more destructive capacity of  normal omega saints than  manga god cloth seiya. They defeated Hyperion, but that still isn't as impressive as being able to hurt Hades' cloth.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> I compared the omega saints to omega seiya.





> *No you didn't*
> 
> You mentioned the other Omega Bronze Saints and compared them with Seiya, not them with the other God Bronze Saints, you got called on this, and then you compared Seiya directly with Kouga
> 
> ...



Ad   naseum


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

as much as i want this match to be fair it isnt.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

but whts with omega saints have to do with this tho?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Ad   naseum



 Yeah I asked CD if any of the omega saints could be able to get close to Saturn and stab him with the golden dagger. 

Do you think that any of the omega saints could have the same destructive capacity as manga god cloth Seiya? 

 normal omega cloths and god cloths are similar in power.  Normal omega cloths have better durability but they haven't shown to have universal destructive power.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Yeah I asked CD if any of the omega saints could be able to get close to Saturn and stab him with the golden dagger.
> 
> Do you think that any of the omega saints could have the same destructive capacity as manga god cloth Seiya?
> 
> normal omega cloths and god cloths are similar in power.  Normal omega cloths have better durability but they haven't shown to have universal destructive power.



None of what you're saying makes sense, you're getting called out because you constantly switch arguments involving God Bronze Saints vs Omega Bronze Saints to Seiya vs Omega Bronze Saints 

You aren't able to keep your arguments in order

And nothing your saying makes any sense, why do they have to be universal destructive power? How do you even arrive at that conclusion?

Normal Omega Cloths have shown better feats then any God Bronze Cloth has save Seiya

I can do this all night as much as you keep going back and forth on what you're arguing and switching your topics on

By feats: 

Omega Bronze Saints defeat Hyperion
Hyperion > both Twin Gods
Seiya one-shots Thanatos
Takes the rest of the God Bronze Saints together to beat Hypnos
powered up Saturn > casual Hades
powered up Saturn temporarily held off by Omega Kouga and Omega Eden
casual Hades stomps God Bronze Saints without using any special attacks or techniques
only Seiya does small damage to Hades surplice
Kouga and Eden both hold back an attack from Saturn in his real body with his real Kamui at full power

This is very simple


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

omega and god are pretty much equel tbh. even tho omega is said to have power equel to big bang, eden and koga surrpassed it againts saturn.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> None of what you're saying makes sense, you're getting called out because you constantly switch arguments involving God Bronze Saints vs Omega Bronze Saints to Seiya vs Omega Bronze Saints
> 
> You aren't able to keep your arguments in order
> 
> ...



But you just said that Seiya's feats of attacking Hades wasn't as impressive as Kouga and Eden's resisting against Saturn's attacks. I agree on the part that  normal omega cloths have better durability than god cloths.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> But you just said that Seiya's feats of attacking Hades wasn't as impressive as Kouga and Eden's resisting against Saturn's attacks. I agree on the part that  normal omega cloths have better durability than god cloths.



Why are you switching your claim again?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

> But you just said that Seiya's feats of attacking Hades wasn't as impressive as Kouga and Eden's resisting against Saturn's attacks. I agree on the part that normal omega cloths have better durability than god cloths.



why is that? and how does omega cloths have better durability than god cloths? can you explain


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> only when they were subconsciously holding back since they still thought of Saturn as Subaru
> 
> when they got over that, the Omega Saints put on a better performance, Kouga and Eden in particular





Zezima said:


> They may have had better durability than gold cloth seiya v 2, but none of them actually got close to saturn, while Seiya actually was able to stab him with the golden dagger by burning his cosmos. That would have killed Saturn if he didn't turn back time.





Crimson Dragoon said:


> let's see
> 
> >Saturn actually powered up against the Omega Saints
> >Eden actually tore through one of Saturn's attacks and made an opening for Kouga
> ...





Zezima said:


> *Could any of them stab saturn with  the golden dagger?
> 
> If you didn't notice, Saturn could have easily destroyed any omega cloths with simple punches since how he easily destroyed Koga's  super omega cloth.
> 
> ...





Zezima said:


> *
> And none of the regular omega saints can hurt Hades like Seiya was able to*.





Zezima said:


> Y*es I meant that  he could easily destroy any omega cloth.* I didn't count Koga's super omega cloth  in that because he was fighitng evenly with Saturn. Saturn wasn't  taking any of the omega saints seriously in episode 96. The only time he fought seriously was with Koga in episode 97.



You don't have a very good memory


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Why are you switching your claim again?



In episode 96, the only ones who were able to fend off against Saturn's attacks were Kouga and Eden. 

I just  said that you stated that Seiya's feats of hurting Hades isn't as impressive as Koug and Eden fending off against Saturn.

And Saturn only performed his strongest named attack against Kouga.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

"Its not as impressive"
"He did one thing and then gets railroaded the rest of the fight while Kouga keeps fighting and doing more"

lol


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima-koon still not addressing that Saturn felt the need to power-up against the Omega Saints and take away their guardian constellations


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> "Its not as impressive"
> "He did one thing and then gets railroaded the rest of the fight while Kouga keeps fighting and doing more"
> 
> lol



Yeah but he actually managed to hurt a universe level being. None of the normal omega saints were able to do that. The reason why Seiya was down was because Hades stabbed him through the heart with his sword. The omega saints  except for Super omega koga would have been defeated if the same thing happened to them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Yeah but he actually managed to hurt a universe level being.



>small damage against surplice that's lower then the actual Kamui of Hades who isn't at full power
>vs holding off a named attack from a fully powered up Saturn with his Kamui

Nope.



> None of the normal omega saints were able to do that. The reason why Seiya was down was because Hades stabbed him through the heart with his sword. The omega saints  except for Super omega koga would have been defeated if the same thing happened to them.



He put down the other God Saints with a single sword swing, it would've been no different with Seiya. 

You also still haven't addressed CD's argument about Saturn needing to power up against the Omega Saints makes them inferior to the God Saints.

Oh well that's your tactic isn't it?

To keep going in circles?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

its like this guys: 

Fully awakened god cloth=big bang+ 
Omega cloths=big bang (except for koga and eden who seemingly surrpassed the thier limits againts saturn).


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> >small damage against surplice that's lower then the actual Kamui of Hades who isn't at full power
> >vs holding off a named attack from a fully powered up Saturn with his Kamui
> 
> Nope.
> ...




Saturn didn't have a kamui. He himself called his cloth a chronotector. 



Wait are you  saying that the attack that seiya did that could hurt hades could not hurt any normal omega saint? Since you said it isn't as impressive. 

Saturn thought omega caused  a threat, but he noticed that he didn't have to fear omega after fighting the omega saints.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Saturn didn't have a kamui. He himself called his cloth a chronotector.



That is his Kamui.



> Wait are you  saying that the attack that seiya did that could hurt hades could not hurt any normal omega saint? Since you said it isn't as impressive.



Where are you getting these made up claims from?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

if his cloth is chronotector and you claim its Kamui. the same thing could be said for hades. but why are all these nessasrary? cause the OP is about seiya vs beerus not omega saints -___-


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> That is his Kamui.
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting these made up claims from?





I got that since you said withstanding Saturn's attacks for an instant was a better feat than hurting a  universal being.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

You mean you made an argument about what I didn't say at all. Why is that not surprising given your track record in the thread so far?

So now let's recap:

- you switch and flip-flop your arguments involving the God Bronze Saints vs the Omega Bronze Saints with the replacements involving Seiya with the Omega Bronze Saints

- you think harming non-powered up Hades without his Kamui and inflicting small damage to his Surplice is more impressive then Saturn at full power with his true form and armor (he is not an Olympian so Chronotectors is his shtick) having his attack staved off by Kouga and Eden

- you switch the comparisons between Omega Bronze Saints with just Seiya constantly

- point out Saturn gets serious against the Omega Bronze Saints
- point out Hades does not against the God Bronze Saints save just Seiya partially

Anymore words of "wisdom" you want to impart?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

>chronotector for saturn is his kamui 
>Surplic for hades isnt kamui 
you stop being hypocrisy fang


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> You mean you made an argument about what I didn't say at all. Why is that not surprising given your track record in the thread so far?
> 
> So now let's recap:
> 
> ...



You are acting like the gap between the omega and the god cloths are big. 

It's not like each omega saint is universal. They are both multi galaxy+ level. 

Kouga and Eden showed better durability. 

Also Saturn was not fighting as serious as he was with the omega saints while he was fighting with Super omega Kouga.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

we know cosmo scales to thier durability as well so omega saints are universal with exception of koga and eden who seemigly surrpassed it. god cloths (according to Sog) are universe+


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> You are acting like the gap between the omega and the god cloths are big.



Didn't say that or imply it.



> It's not like each omega saint is universal. They are both multi galaxy+ level.



Never said this either.



> Kouga and Eden showed better durability.



Not the tangent being discussed between general levels of Omega Bronze Saints vs God Bronze Saints.



> Also Saturn was not fighting as serious as he was with the omega saints while he was fighting with Super omega Kouga.



Irrelevant. He was fighting seriously against them in his true form, with his personal Chronotector/Kamui equivalent, at full power unlike Hades. You aren't winning this.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

GM read his post above. he accepts saturns chronotector being kamui but not hades`s surplic being one...just so he can warp up facts on his side


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

SF latif said:


> >chronotector for saturn is his kamui
> >Surplic for hades isnt kamui
> you stop being hypocrisy fang



>referred to as a Surplice in the manga
>Hypermyth and other source books from Kurumada outright says Hades wasn't usuing his kamui against the God Bronze Saints 
>same with Poseidon earlier
>all Olympians have kamui/God Cloths
>Saturn
>"Olympian" God
>"hypocrisy"


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> That is his Kamui.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

even tho saturn called his cloth chronotector you said its his kamui


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Kamuis are only for Olympian Gods.
Saturn is not an Olympian God.

You really don't know anything about Saint Seiya do you?

Also said:

>Kamui equivalent for Saturn

Man reading comprehension much isn't a strong point for you is it?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Didn't say that or imply it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said they have better feats save for Seiya. If they have better feats then that means they can win in a battle 1 vs 1. The only better feats that I see for the omega saints are durability which is why I brought it up.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

> >Hypermyth and other source books from Kurumada outright says Hades wasn't usuing his kamui against the God Bronze Saints



i would like to see the prove for this.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> *snip*



Which argument have you fell back on again? I can't keep track at the rate your going.


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 18, 2015)

Do something about that sig


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

> Also said:
> 
> >Kamui equivalent for Saturn



cool.. surplic is equivalent for hades then


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

SF latif said:


> cool.. surplic is equivalent for hades then



Wrong, my lying friend.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

no you just said chronotector is equivalent for saturn so i used your argument againt you.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

> Hypermyth and other source books from Kurumada outright says Hades wasn't usuing his kamui against the God Bronze Saints



i`m still waiting for you to prove this anyways


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

SF latif said:


> no you just said chronotector is equivalent for saturn so i used your argument againt you.



Saturn isn't an Olympian.
Hades is.

Comparison doesn't fly like Zezima's self-defeating argument sinking in the sea of criticism. 



SF latif said:


> i`m still waiting for you to prove this anyways



>page 140
>Saint Seiya Encyclopedia:



			
				Saint Seiya Encyclopedia: The Miraculous Cloth[Kiseki no Koromo said:
			
		

> Worn by the Gods, Kamui [Gods' Cloth: Shin I] is][Hades of course went to his Underworld rather than Heaven. On page 140, it also says that,*"The defensive ability of Hades' Surplice is said to be like an absolute barrier. Other than the Surplice, it is thought of that he has the defensive gear that only the Gods have, Kamui."*



>listed separately
>Hades has BOTH a Surplice and a Kamui
>later on says Poseidon lost his Kamui just as he lost his original body from the time of myth

Keep being wrong though


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Saint Seiya Encyclopedia said:
			
		

> is said that in the time of the myths, the 12 Olympus Gods worn Clothes that had a noble splendor on their  bodies. The Clothes that only the gods can wear... They are called, Kamui.
> 
> Usually in Greek Myths, the 12 Olympus Gods are headed by the Almighty God, Zeus, and then Hera, Apollon, Artemis, Poseidon, Athena, Demeter, Aphrodite, Hephaistos, Hermes, Hestia, and Hades.
> 
> *These 12 Gods all wore the armor called Kamui which is said to emit a divine brightness and has an ability that the Cloth, Scale or Surplice can't compare to.*



"Hades surplic = kamui"


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Which argument have you fell back on again? I can't keep track at the rate your going.



Well you said Kouga and Eden have better feats than the god cloth saints. In a vs battle doesn't the character that have better feats typically win?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

> Saturn isn't an Olympian.
> Hades is.



this is irrelevant. the argument is that you said chronotector is equivalent for saturn as his full potentiall. but not for hades...



> Saint Seiya Encyclopedia


dont give me this, post a page where specifically says that. even hypermyth is fine if it says there.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Well you said Kouga and Eden have better feats than the god cloth saints. In a vs battle doesn't the character that have better feats typically win?



Then I guess they do.



SF latif said:


> this is irrelevant.



Wrong. It is completely relevant.



> the argument is that you said chronotector is equivalent for saturn as his full potentiall. but not for hades...



You are being more nonsensical then usual. Saturn is not an Olympian, fact. Hades is an Olympian, fact. So Saturn would not have a "kamui", so the comparison still flies.

Saturn was using his personal armor at full power.
Hades was using his surplice, which means its inferior to his actual Kamui, fact.



> dont give me this, post a page where specifically says that. even hypermyth is fine if it says there.



Get over it.

SSE > Hypermyth anyways.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Then I guess they do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Hades had a Kamui, why didn't  he use it?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

the fact is i never read that hades would have diff cloth than his surplice, so its his kamui. 

Wiki isnt Official anyways.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> If Hades had a Kamui, why didn't  he use it?



Because he was cocky. This is fucking hammered in the story itself, did you actually read the manga?



SF latif said:


> the fact is i never read that hades would have diff cloth than his surplice, so its his kamui.
> 
> Wiki isnt Official anyways.



>wiki
>implying

Nice try buddy, good thing I'm not using a wikia site.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

matter of fact hades not using his Kamui makes totall fool outta himself since he is up againts one of the olympian god and 5 other saints with god cloth.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 18, 2015)

An olympian god he held the upper hand against despite using their kamui and who needed the energy of god saints + Nike Staff to actually beat him


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

do you like using wikis?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Did Aiolia had better feats than  the god bronze saints when he absorbed the cosmos of the 12 god saints plus Asgard? When he killed Loki in one hit.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

SF latif said:


> do you like using wikis?



I'm starting to think its *hypocritical* you'd bitch about wikis since all your knowledge seems to stem from them. Also to repeat:

None of the info I posted is from any wikia site.



Zezima said:


> Did Aiolia had better feats than  the god bronze saints when he absorbed the cosmos of the 12 god saints plus Asgard? When he killed Loki in one hit.



Stop making up random nonsensical arguments now, buddy. Also:

>killed Loki


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

Qinglong said:


> An olympian god he held the upper hand against despite using their kamui and who needed the energy of god saints + Nike Staff to actually beat him



he fought athena since the time of myth. and been losing every since. so why when the saints Invaded elyshim knowing that they came to destroy his actual body and still not use his strongest cloth to instandly beat? it doesnt make sense at all


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

> I'm starting to think its *hypocritical* you'd bitch about wikis since all your knowledge seems to stem from them. Also to repeat:
> 
> None of the info I posted is from any wikia site.



post the link then so i can check it out and compare to manga...btw my knowlagde is coming from animanga and whts been stated/displayed


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>only lost once in the final Holy War
>"kept losing"
>talking about his "knowledge"
>gets proven wrong in all previous Saint Seiya threads

lol


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

funny how i alwayse end up debating with you fang Lol


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Why is your sig so big and without a picture.?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

"we`ve been fighting since the time of myth" 
>only lost once in the holy war 
bruh


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Why is your sig so big and without a picture.?



u talking to me?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes it just shows a big blank.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

dammit i didnt put any sig...must`ve been my lil bro...he likes to fuck around with my accounts smh.

funny the sig isnt visible from here tho


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

there, its gone ^.^


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

SF latif said:


> "we`ve been fighting since the time of myth"
> >only lost once in the holy war
> bruh



>Ares
>Poseidon
>other Gods
>implying it was always just Holy Wars with Hades and the Specters 

Only mentions fear of Tenma from injury in the past for managing to harm him which no mortal has ever done before, who Seiya is his reincarnation.

Your knowledge really is bad.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

when did i implay they only fought holy war with hades? stop putting words in my mouth dude


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

You implied it in your own post

I can do this all night just like I did with Zezima but for humors sake:

>retains his original body 
>unlike Poseidon
>retains both his original armors (Surplice and Kamui)
>was never sealed; only the 108 Specters of his army were
>Holy War in the 18th century was more or less a stalemate
>no one knows what happened in the Holy War from the Age of Myth
>only lost the final Holy War in the 20th century

Like I said before

Your knowledge is bad


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Some of the arguments have put the  normal omega saints as being on another  level than the god saints...like they could one shot any god cloth saint. Their powers are comparable and the  normal omega saints are only above in defense.

None of the omega saints even have a wiki page.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

did i say they didnt fought against those who you listed? Nope 
did i say they only fought once againts those who you listed? Nope
reading comprehension?
my comment was towards hades and athena whos been fighting since the time of myth.

me either, i`m bored anyway Lol


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>like they could one shot any god cloth saint
No one said that, that's something you made up again with your hyperbolic exaggerations.
>rank only above in defense
You were proved wrong on this but you keep repeating it.
>None of the omega saints have a wiki page
Because no one has gotten around to it yet.


> did i say they didnt fought against those who you listed? Nope
> did i say they only fought once againts those who you listed? Nope
> reading comprehension?
> my comment was towards hades and athena whos been fighting since the time of myth.
> ...



You implied all of the contrary to my post so yeah, I say you were claiming he constantly "lost" against Athena. 

"Nope reading comprehension"

lol


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> >like they could one shot any god cloth saint
> No one said that, that's something you made up again with your hyperbolic exaggerations.
> >rank only above in defense
> You were proved wrong on this but you keep repeating it.
> ...



How are they above the god saints in destructive capacity? The only thing they did regarding destructive capacity is beating Hyperion and any god cloth saint can do that as well.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

it was towards "Qinglong" 
then you brought up "only lost one" thing


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> How are they above the god saints in destructive capacity? The only thing they did regarding destructive capacity is beating Hyperion and any god cloth saint can do that as well.



Where's your proof or are you going to keep endlessly posting because you got called out earlier in the thread by everyone?


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey Fang I am curious since I didn't watch Omega, but are this guys stronger that the god Saints? Same for the gods in each series, or are they equal (speed-durability-destructive power-hax) ?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Where's your proof or are you going to keep endlessly posting because you got called out earlier in the thread by everyone?



Hyperion> god saints now? 

A gold cloth seiya matched evenly with Titan and he has the same power as Hyperion. God saints should have a similar power of that seiya or be even greater.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

We don't know how to really gauge them directly

What we do know is in general the Omega Bronze Saints did a fuck ton more against Saturn then the other God Bronze Saints save Seiya did against Hades; compounding this was the fact Saturn was at full power, Hades was not, Saturn was using all he had to stomp the Omega Saints where as Hades was not and was slapping their shit with just his Surplice


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Hyperion> god saints now?
> 
> A gold cloth seiya matched evenly with Titan and he has the same power as Hyperion. God saints should have a similar power of that seiya or be even greater.



Why do you always flip flop with calling Seiya in Omega a V2 vs God Cloth in other threads yet when it suits you have no problem switching between them?


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

titan wasnt equel to seiya


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> Why do you always flip flop with calling Seiya in Omega a V2 vs God Cloth in other threads yet when it suits you have no problem switching between them?



I  said gold cloth seiya against Titan. The god saints should have a power above this seiya.  If This seiya with a  mutated gold cloth could beat Titan, he could do the same to Hyperion. The same thing applies to any god saint.

Besides the omega saints gang  attacked  Hyperion.

If the god saints did the same, they would have easily defeated him as well.

There's also the fact that the god gold saints were able to hurt Loki badly,  who is above Hyperion.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

saturn wasnt using his full power againts omega saints. koga had to ask saturn to fight with his full power while he was in his Super doper omega cloth.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> I  said gold cloth seiya against Titan.



And in other threads you don't.
Funny how that works.



> The god saints should have a power above this seiya.  If This seiya with a  mutated gold cloth could beat Titan, he could do the same to Hyperion. The same thing applies to any god saint.



Doesn't follow because V2 ! = God Cloth.

Also still doesn't follow even if you WERE consistent but you never are because God Saint Seiya > God Saint Ikki/Hyouga/Shiryuu/Shun.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

and since both cloths gives the saint cosmo equel to big bang i say about equel


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

people say Ikki>seiya just because he is more badazz


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> And in other threads you don't.
> Funny how that works.
> 
> 
> ...



You also forgot how the omega saints all had to attack Hyperion.

In fact, I never seen the omega saints fight one vs one.

If all god saints attacked Hyperion at once, they would have easily defeat him as well.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> We don't know how to really gauge them directly
> 
> What we do know is in general the Omega Bronze Saints did a fuck ton more against Saturn then the other God Bronze Saints save Seiya did against Hades; compounding this was the fact Saturn was at full power, Hades was not, Saturn was using all he had to stomp the Omega Saints where as Hades was not and was slapping their shit with just his Surplice



I see, thanks man.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> You also forgot how the omega saints all had to attack Hyperion.



No I didn't forget that.

You also forget coincidentally that doesn't remotely counter anything I said. Seiya one-shotted Thanatos, it took the other four God Bronze Saints using their greatest attacks together to overcome Hypnos. 

Where as Hyperion was somewhat holding his own until he decided to suicide against Subaru and the others had fully awakened Omega with his injuries.

Seiya did small damage to Hades' surplice
The other four didn't do anything to him 



> In fact, I never seen the omega saints fight one vs one.



Not the problem in question here.



> If all god saints attacked Hyperion at once, they would have easily defeat him as well.



Probably but point remains:

Hyperion >>>>>>>>> Twin Gods

So your argument isn't flowing to make any sense here.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima come on dude. they hit him with casual punches and it did heavy damage to hyperion. also eden one shotted him


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

> Hyperion >>>>>>>>> Twin Gods



i have to disagree with this tho


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

btw this thread turned into a whole diff thread now that i think about it Lol. this was suppose to be beerus vs seiya


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> No I didn't forget that.
> 
> You also forget coincidentally that doesn't remotely counter anything I said. Seiya one-shotted Thanatos, it took the other four God Bronze Saints using their greatest attacks together to overcome Hypnos.
> 
> ...



Have you ever thought that Hypnos was stronger than Thanatos? 

Also there is the fact that Seiya v2 faced Titan alone, while the other omega saints all attacked Hyperion at once. Are you saying that Hyperion held on his own against the omega saints? He got stomped by them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>universe level sword
>said to be "on" par with Abzu's power roughly
>called the strongest warrior by Titan
>tanked an AE
>destroyed all of the Bronzes partial Omega Cloths casually

lol


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> >universe level sword
> >said to be "on" par with Abzu's power roughly
> >called the strongest warrior by Titan
> >tanked an AE
> ...




You said Hyperion held his own. Did you mean that against the omega saints? Do you think he would have had a chance if he fought one omega saint?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Have you ever thought that Hypnos was stronger than Thanatos?



No because it was never said there was any difference in their power. Never stated, never claimed, never implied, never even talked about anything like that in the guidebooks.



> Also there is the fact that Seiya v2 faced Titan alone, while the other omega saints all attacked Hyperion at once. Are you saying that Hyperion held on his own against the omega saints? He got stomped by them.



>V2
Which one is is it? V2 or God Cloth?

Anyway He got "stomped" as soon as Saturn boosted Subaru and they went all out of with their strongest attacks once attaining Omega.

Big difference from "casual attacks".


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> You said Hyperion held his own. Did you mean that against the omega saints? Do you think he would have had a chance if he fought one omega saint?



Who knows

Stop asking more questions because your intentionally dragging this out on purpose, no one is stupid here to not see what you're doing


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

> universe level sword....said to be "on" par with Abzu's power roughly



woah, i have to stop you right there dude. his sword aint universal nor is o par with abzu`s power. i dont buy haruto`s statemente cause that lowballs him


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> No because it was never said there was any difference in their power. Never stated, never claimed, never implied, never even talked about anything like that in the guidebooks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Hypnos showed more resistance against god saints attacks, then that means he has better resistance than Thanatos. 

The omega saints just casually attacked Hyperion once they obtained their omega cloths. Besides those same omega saints were surprised by Titan's strongest attack which leads me to believe Titan is stronger than him.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>Haruto's "statements"
>Haruto's


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> >Haruto's "statements"
> >Haruto's



are you trying to implay it wasnt haruto who made the statemente?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> If Hypnos showed more resistance against god saints attacks, then that means he has better resistance than Thanatos.



No, that's again you making things up because you have no idea what you are talking about. The other God Bronze Saints are just weaker then Seiya so much they have to pool together their powers to beat him where as Seiya can do it by himself.



> The omega saints just casually attacked Hyperion once they obtained their omega cloths. Besides those same omega saints were surprised by Titan's strongest attack which leads me to believe Titan is stronger than him.



Wrong.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> No, that's again you making things up because you have no idea what you are talking about. The other God Bronze Saints are just weaker then Seiya so much they have to pool together their powers to beat him where as Seiya can do it by himself.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.







Also I don't think Hyperion's sword is universe level since it was destroyed by the AE. if the AE is universal than that would mean Hyperion's durability is universe level? and that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

AE is a focused Big Bang so it being universal level is not far-fetched

You lost every argument you've made

Let the thread die


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> AE is a focused Big Bang so it being universal level is not far-fetched
> 
> You lost every argument you've made
> 
> Let the thread die



Then how do you explain Hyperion tanking a universe level attack if he  does not have universal durability?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>he tanked a focused Big Bang
>never said he doesn't have the durability to not tank said attack

???????????

Why are you making shit up?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> >he tanked a focus Big Bang
> >never said he doesn't have the durability to not tank said attack
> 
> ???????????
> ...



Hyperion has universal durability now? Then that means that each omega saint individually is universe level. That doesn't mean any sense.


----------



## SF latif (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> AE is a focused Big Bang so it being universal level is not far-fetched
> 
> You lost every argument you've made
> 
> Let the thread die



while i do agree AE equel to big bang (atleast in classic and LC). but omega kinda fucked that up with this.

not to mention it wouldn`t make sense for omega saints to be just big bang lvl and then 1 shot hyperion


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Zezima said:


> Hyperion has universal durability now? Then that means that each omega saint individually is universe level. That doesn't mean any sense.



The only thing that doesn't make sense is your arguments and how you wildly swing from nonsensical tangent to a different topic because you won't stop posting because you want the attention.

An Athena Exclamation is a focused Big Bang on a slightly smaller scale.
He received no damage from an AE from Shiryuu/Kiki/Fudo when the blast went off at point blank between him and the Gold Saints, his sword was only destroyed because AE was focused against his sword which was already damaged enough prior by Genbu.

Its that fucking simple.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> The only thing that doesn't make sense is your arguments and how you wildly swing from nonsensical tangent to a different topic because you won't stop posting because you want the attention.
> 
> An Athena Exclamation is a focused Big Bang.
> He recieved no damage from an AE from Shiryuu/Kiki/Fudo, his sword was only destroyed because AE was focused against his sword which was already damaged enough prior by Genbu.
> ...



The AE is a big bang on a small scale.

Besides Hyperion is listed as having multi-galaxy durability here, not universal:



If Hyperion was universal, then that would mean every omega saint, Titan, and Seiya would be universal. I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't give a shit about the specifics on the wikia for a character profile I wasn't even aware of existing, I'm talking about how you have no idea how things work in Saint Seiya in general.

I don't want to spell shit out over and over because you're that much of a glutton to draw this retarded thread out any more then the horse has been beaten to death.

He tanked an AE with zero damage or injury.
Its that simple.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

You said earlier that you never said the omega saints were universal but now you said Hyperion tanked an attack that destroyed a universe level sword.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

>doesn't respond to anything I said
>still uses the same circular arguments

lol not playing this game

He tanked an AE 

Whatever that makes Hyperion would be scaled to the stronger Omega Saints

And I'm done here


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Oct 18, 2015)

Well wasn't the AE stated as being  the big bang on a lesser scale? I don't think AE is actually universe level. If that was the case, then that would put everyone in omega Hyperion's level and above as being universe level.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2015)

Fang said:


> >doesn't respond to anything I said
> >still uses the same circular arguments
> 
> lol not playing this game
> ...



This is will be posted for anyone to see to anything else Zezima says regarding the topic here


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 18, 2015)

Probably should have locked this 2 pages ago


----------

